# Getting ready to start my first Schluter shower system.



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Not bad for a carpenter from Ohio!

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

:laughing: Looks good!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My impression of Opie.


Now that ain't right. :no:





:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so I go surfing now that im caught up and see this???


----------

